
ZenPen ~ Minimal Distraction, Maximim Zen - shawndumas
http://www.zenpen.io/
======
dindresto
ZenPen is great, but there's one thing I'm missing though. What I'd really
like to see is a focus mode like in iA Writer. For those who don't know iA
Writer's focus mode, it basically just makes the current sentence stand out
more by reducing the contrast of the other sentences. So that looks like this:
[http://imagr.eu/up/52bab340db21e_Capture_d%E2%80%99%C3%A9cra...](http://imagr.eu/up/52bab340db21e_Capture_d%E2%80%99%C3%A9cran_2013-12-25_%C3%A0_11.27.47.png)

